# WTF... Cross the line much man?!



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok, so I'm sure a bunch of you read through this thread;
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...55-holiday-smack-down-stan-3.html#post3073986

That's where I was talking about the packages I got from Dave AKA Smelvis, as a part of the holiday support the troop drive. In there I talked about handing out the smokes, the affect it had on others and on me. One of things I hit on was that I had just had an Opus stolen the first night on this new camp, and then these boxes arrived and really picked me up from about the lowest point I had been this deployment. I hadn't really thought much of it beyond the fact that it really upset me, and made getting and passing out those Troop Smokes all the better.

So, Perry7762 shot me a PM just saying what's up and asking for my APO. I didn't think too terribly much of it, just thought, "Cool, maybe more troop smokes!" We BS'd a bit, and that was it. Well, I stopped by the mail tent to check and see if it had gotten misplaced because James had asked if it got here yet and I was a bit worried. Well, it was there and had just gotten there today. I literally had to sign my life and first born away to get this thing because it was locked up with the accountable mail. Insured, Delivery Receipt, Priority, I mean this thing was like a loaded out vehicle at a dealership with every option available at USPS. WTH?!...
















So, I get it back to the hut (AKA Plywood Office... lol), and check this thing out. Hmmm, box is a bit beaten, defeinte sign of APO shipping. It says... CIGARS... Mmmmm, yummy!

Well, I open the box and start to pull out one cubic butt load of packing bubbles. This thing was damn near bullet proof, nice! But, wtf?!?! I mean really, WTF?!?! What does that look like, and who would stoop so low as to send this kind of stuff out here?!?!?! DO I SEE AN OPUS?!?!?!









Wait, wait, wait a second. Ok, I'm probably just mistaken, let me take this out and see... holy crap. I can't freaking think straight. I actually, really, literally feel light headed. Not to blow this out of proportion or anything but I had to sit down, because my stomach started to feel a little upset. I pull this thing out and I see this. TWO Opus X's & what I think are TWO WOAM's. I say think because I've never had one before.









At this point, I had to run down the hallway and get my buddy T. Another Cigar smoker, who is my usual partner in crime. This guy has been right there with me for most all of my cigar antics and general tomfoolery out here. I sat down, somehow feeling guilty as hell and asked him to open it the rest of the way up. He went to work like a surgeon with my blade gently taking away the tape and laid this crap out in front of me and said "Um, Dude. Seriously, open your eyes. You're kind of making me uncomfortable..." lol. I open, see this, freak and grab my camera. 









Now, I haven't smoked very many of these, so please correct me if I'm wrong and help me fill in the blanks a bit if you wouldn't mind, but it looks like the package contained the following;

1 Rocky Patel Fusion MM (I've been wanting to try one of these for a while now. I passed one of these out from the troop packages and the guy came back begging for more! lol)
1 Romeo y Julieta (Of what variety, I'm not certain, but these have never dissappointed me!!!)
*3* Rocky Patel Decades! 
1 Trinidad (Hmmm have not had. You sir look like you desire a firery death though)
1 Partagas (Not sure which one, never had it before. Heck don't think I've ever had a Partagas)
*5 FREAKING 5* FF Opus X's!!! (The vitola elude me as I've only had the Perfexcion X in my hands before. Holy freaking crap.)
*2* WOAM's!! (I can't count the number of times I've heard you guys talk about these and I can't wait to destroy them!!!!)
*1* AF Anejo!!!! (I'm thinking shark? Maybe? Don't know, torpedo cap tapering out to a box pressed foot makes me think Pyramid, which makes me think 77 or shark)

James, I really don't know what to say here, except from the bottom of my heart, thank you so very much. I really don't know how to handle this at all. I don't know why, but I feel guilty as hell. These are now resting peacefully unaware of the tragic fate that awaits them in my personal humi as we speak. It is in my office, that is now locked. I am the only one that has the key, you should have seen my commanders face when I put locks on the doors and told him fat chance about getting a key... lol. These will not meet the ill fate of the Opus that grew legs. They will not be shared with those that are new to cigars out here. They will however be shared with a few other aficianado's that I've met around the country (maybe, jealous posessiveness is kinda growing here... lol) that I know will be able to appreciate them as it's in my nature, and obviously your's as well.

Don't worry about them being lifted, I got this crap on lockdown!!!!









On a side note, your days are numbered. Be thankfull that I can't send cigars out from A-Stan, but know that vengence will be mine! I am vendictive and I hold a grudge, and this Sir will not go unanswered. I am officially calling you out! You have joined my list of address' that have been saved for future devestation, please tell your family and any other innocents in the vicinity that I'm sorry. MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Holy shit! At least it went to the most deserving person and group on this board. 

THanks for all you guys do 

and i have that same knife, and 2 other variants! Love it


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Holy shit! At least it went to the most deserving person and group on this board. 

THanks for all you guys do 

and i have that same knife, and 2 other variants! Love it


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Damn that box looks good for APO shipping! no holes or anything!

WOW nice job Perry7762. 

BTW I love my S&W knife too.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Perry


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm still really freaking out about this. I have been offically told to shut up and get back to work twice now... lol. Perry is a freaking bombing heavy weight. Try not to side with him too much Dave, your days are numbered too friend! lol

I like the knife too. Decent little switchblade that's seen some mileage on this deployment. The safety toggle is a little loose for my tastes, but my Dad is a custome knife maker and made me another knife that's on its way. I'll post pics when it gets here.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, this forum blows me away every day! Nice work, Perry. 

Now if someone would invent a doo-doo infused Opus, revenge could be rightfully served to the previous sticky fingered bandit :evil:

Keep your head up out there! Someday your deployment will be a distant memory.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## Zeuceone (Jan 1, 2011)

Man that's very genorous, but well deserved.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

hey no problem man, i was kinda upset it didnt make it before the new year but o well. and i dont remember what all opus were in there but there was a perfection x that you said you lost. hope you enjoy them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice job James your a class act!:thumb:


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

Awesome package. There are some great people on this board.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> hey no problem man, i was kinda upset it didnt make it before the new year but o well. and i dont remember what all opus were in there but there was a perfection x that you said you lost. hope you enjoy them!!!!!!!!!!


Well, 2011 is just starting, and believe me these will be far more special than the smokes we ordered for New Years!! I am still really having a hard time comprehending all of this, I'm on sensory overload with the generosity man. I'm trying to force the willpower into overdrive to stop myself from breaking one of these bad boys out immediately... I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great bomb and that box looks like it went through hell!

Amazing sticks, great job perry!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

!!!! Awesome Perry!!!! Those are some fine looking cigars!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Well, 2011 is just starting, and believe me these will be far more special than the smokes we ordered for New Years!! I am still really having a hard time comprehending all of this, I'm on sensory overload with the generosity man. I'm trying to force the willpower into overdrive to stop myself from breaking one of these bad boys out immediately... I think I can, I think I can...


Ah Jordon I think he wants you to smoke them, just a guess ROTFLMAO
:bolt:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Ah Jordon I think he wants you to smoke them, just a guess ROTFLMAO
> :bolt:


I think all that I can bear is a days rest. A meager 24 hours to reacclimate in the humi after over a week in the dreaded APO... It should be good, he put a water pillow in with the package.... MMMMMmmmmm. This might have to happen in the middle of the day tomorrow, the first "Nooner" I've had since I left home... :rofl:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> I think all that I can bear is a days rest. A meager 24 hours to reacclimate in the humi after over a week in the dreaded APO... It should be good, he put a water pillow in with the package.... MMMMMmmmmm. This might have to happen in the middle of the day tomorrow, the first "Nooner" I've had since I left home... :rofl:


I am lucky to take a picture before I lite up


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Real nice job. Way to go.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Great job Perry! You couldn't of picked a more deserving BOTL!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice! Good job man!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

James, well done!!! classy move....Friday enjoy the smokes!! well deserved!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice hit!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Great hit Perry!!!!!!


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Great bomb and that box looks like it went through hell!
> 
> Amazing sticks, great job perry!!!


yea you would think that a box with an apo address on it would be handled a little better good thing i bubble wrapped the hell out of everything!!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> yea you would think that a box with an apo address on it would be handled a little better good thing i bubble wrapped the hell out of everything!!


It is a good thing that you bubble wrapped the heck out of everything!!! That package was bullet proof, and as I am a big fan of quality control, the countdown is on. T Minus 10 minutes. 10 minutes and I will be enjoying a little afternoon delight. An Opus X will soon meet it's maker...:smokin:


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

hell yea dude let me know how it smokes. i gotta take a nap got off work at 2 and then decided to wake up at 430 to go deer hunting


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

fyi the perfection x has a year on it!!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Great going Perry! That is one of the best bombs I have seen to date!

Jordan, you are certainly a deserving member of that bomb though! Not only have I seen you offer countless tips and contribute a ton, but you have one of the most important jobs: serving in the armed forces!

Loving this Puff forum! Absolutely fantastic place to be!


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Awesome Bomb, and for a great cause, simply incredible!:hat:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> hell yea dude let me know how it smokes. i gotta take a nap got off work at 2 and then decided to wake up at 430 to go deer hunting


Well, let me tell you how this bad boy smoked!! I had a rough day, which generally seems par for the course out here. Nothing new for me anymore on my 3rd bout out here. Nothing too bad, just normal stress. My boss was joking about with me about the days stress, when I stood up, said "F* this, I quit!" Grabbed an Opus X (Belicoso sized) and headed outdoors with a buddy to smoke!!! (I obviously have an awesome boss with a great sense of humor... lol) Damn it that was a nice smoke. We laughed our heads off, playing the Jeffersons theme song because we felt as though we were moving on up with that smoke! Obviously, I would be George, which leaves him with Weezie, but it's my story, so I get dibs! lol.

Anyway, the cigar just can't be touched. It was simply exquisite. The right amount of power to carry amazingly dynamic flavor, but keep you puffing to the nub! The burn wobbled a bit, once, but quickly corrected on it's own. Flavors abound in this cigar that I really just can't seem to find much elsewhere, damn this stick lives up to it's reputation. It was an amazing afternoon. I mean, really, I smoked an OpusX in Afghanistan!!! How many lucky fools get to say that?! That package is just damn doomed! Only one will survive a short while. I will save the Perfexcion X to smoke until I'm back on American soil.



perry7762 said:


> fyi the perfection x has a year on it!!!!


 Hot damn! Now that I've told you what I'm going to do with it, may I provide, for your viewing pleasure the ill fate of it's comrades!!!


















donovanrichardson said:


> Great going Perry! That is one of the best bombs I have seen to date!
> 
> Jordan, you are certainly a deserving member of that bomb though! Not only have I seen you offer countless tips and contribute a ton, but you have one of the most important jobs: serving in the armed forces!
> 
> Loving this Puff forum! Absolutely fantastic place to be!


 Thank you kindly friend. I can't begin to praise this forum and it's exceptional members enough. There are a vast number of folks on here that have provided me with a refuge, laughs, knowledge, advice, a break from reality and good smoke. This place has introduced me to friends that have made memories I will cherish always.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok, not to bring an old thread back from the dead, but I just smoked the AF Anejo Shark last night out of this massive bomb, and WOW! FREAKING WOW! Ok, I am now offically an Arturo Fuente whore. That is quite possibly the best cigar I've ever had. Easily just as amazing and glorious as an Opus X, but in it's own way. Certainly not the same cigar, but just as delicious and new. Sublime smoke!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Ok, not to bring an old thread back from the dead, but I just smoked the AF Anejo Shark last night out of this massive bomb, and WOW! FREAKING WOW! Ok, I am now offically an Arturo Fuente whore. That is quite possibly the best cigar I've ever had. Easily just as amazing and glorious as an Opus X, but in it's own way. Certainly not the same cigar, but just as delicious and new. Sublime smoke!


Aw Jordon
Now you see why I keep buying box after box of these things. Not bad at all is it!!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Aw Jordon
> Now you see why I keep buying box after box of these things. Not bad at all is it!!


It was freaking amazing. Both the Anejo Shark and the Opus X's I've had have really just shattered the earth for me when it comes to cigars. They both awakened my love for love flavors in cigars I never knew to exist. Damn them both... lol.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep bye bye paycheck, tell they fiance she needs a good job and living in a tent ain't so bad


----------

